
6 interview questions to crack company culture as a remote developers - annadante
https://www.agrigoryan.me/post/6-questions-to-crack-the-company-culture
======
annadante
I've had my fair share of disappointments during my freelance career. A lot of
hits and misses helped me to understand what works for me, and this is how I
came up with this list of questions. How do you choose your potential
employers?

